# Is hbogo working on the incredible 2



## Geemy (Jan 3, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else is having issues with the new hbogo app that was released for ICS.

When I open it, I see the splash screen for about 3 seconds and then it takes me back to my home screen.

I'm running Aerovan's cm9 nightly from may 4th.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Joe_Mustang (May 10, 2012)

Nope, doesn't work for me either. experience the same issues as you.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoodieNation (May 15, 2012)

Works for me, but i'm running CS CM7Kang


----------

